# 1967 GTO VIN Denote HO?



## georgegervin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys!

Would the VIN on the '67 denote the HO 360HP engine?

TIA


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

No sir. The numbers on your engine will tell you what you got. Matt


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Suspect a roller or NOM '67 as a '67 360 horse 400 HO GTO, always smart to to send off for PHS. Factory built '67 HO & RA GTO's had two telltales, and many '67 HO clown car builders going back into the 80's, missed those details.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks, guys. If I follow you, ph, you're saying that many advertised HO's are likely not (reflected in the PHS docs)?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

About 90% of the HO cars I've seen are fakes. PHS will help you here. There are indeed at least two unique features of real HO cars, and often times, these areas are overlooked. Like OPH, I won't list them either. Careful research will reveal the nuances of a real HO car. Too much fakery out there.....The RA cars tend to be less faked, since they made so few of them. A friend of mine bought a real RA '67 from the original owner in 1985 for about 4k and I thought he was nuts to pay that much for a GTO at that time. I had no idea.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Guys, what's the issue with listing the differences here? I feel like I'm missing something 'between the lines?'


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think what they are trying to tell you is just get a PHS and do some HO research. By the members telling you what to look for (the differences) it will make everyone that has a fake HO, try to make it look legit. If you know your GTOs you will spot attempted fakes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Roger said. The specific information is out there, if you want to do the research. Anybody can get the information, it just takes effort...effort that a lot of crooks will find too time consuming to make a fast buck.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ive been a googling fool, but aside from engine stamp YZ, I'm striking out? PM?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I am not as familiar with the 67 HO as I am with the 68 HO which is the model I have. The first thing I did when I bought the roller was run the vin to PHS. BINGO! came back as a 4 speed HO car. I had an honest seller, who did not realize he had a 68 HO car. 

Have you purchased this car already? If you have, pm me and I will walk you through what to look for to avoid publishing it here where any mook can read and not be a member....


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mook? Mook? Only here that in the NE......


----------

